# CLOSED Octavian is crafting a clothesline!



## Bcat (May 8, 2020)

Octavian is crafting a clothesline! Cross the bridge next to the Able Sister’s and his house will be to the right of the waterfall. There’s a gold lucky cat in front of it.





Free entry but tips are appreciated or, if you wanted, you could water my flowers (in the fence to the left of the town hall). Feel free to shop and to take a present from the mystery pile! Please leave via the airport. 



			https://turnip.exchange/island/3fffd929


----------



## Bcat (May 8, 2020)

Going to have to close down. Some jerkwad quietly left after shaking all of my fruit trees.


----------



## SarahSays (May 8, 2020)

Nooo. I’m so sorry that happened to you. Do you know the characters name? Post it here and call them out!


----------



## Bcat (May 8, 2020)

SarahSays said:


> Nooo. I’m so sorry that happened to you. Do you know the characters name? Post it here and call them out!


Thank you  I know who it was, but I’m pretty sure they came off turnip exchange rather than here. If it turns out that they are on here, I’ll definitely leave bad feedback.


----------



## Bcat (May 8, 2020)

EDIT: it was someone on here! I left them a bad review


----------

